# eyeliner & lashes HELLLP!!



## MissMisah (Sep 11, 2006)

ok so...i worked my first event this past weekend. and i must say -- i definitely need to work on drawing on eyeliner & putting lashes on other people. 


does anyone have any advice on how to make this process easier -- techniques? (besides practice!)


i felt bad for some of those girls....siiiigh.


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't have any advice or anything, just letting you know that I have the same problem! I was doing makeovers at work this past weekend, and this one lady kept making me fix her eyeliner because it was 'a little off'. I had so much trouble trying to fix it!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I went to an event last weekend and the MA said to me when she was doing my eyebrows "Remember your eyebrows are sisters not twins" and that really helped me because we always want one eye to match the other exactly. So once she told me that I was more relaxed about it cause I hate my brows and can never get them right. Im not a nit-picker anyways but that helped me calm down. So maybe saying something like that will help people stop being so obsessive about it.

As far as putting lashes on I find what works best for me (mind you Im very amateur and suck at it) But i kind of flip the lashes up towards the air and place the base on the lid and then press it on etc. It really helps me cause my lashes are really curly and I have a hard time getting the fake lash on my lid.

Usually when MA's put eyeliner on me they do it really quick, So I think when it comes to eyeliner the quicker the better, the girl at Sephora a few weeks ago just swiped it across my lid and it was the most perfect line, I think going slower gives you more time to wobble.

HTH


----------



## glueme (Sep 13, 2006)

That made me feel better about my eyebrows! haha


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMisah* 
_ok so...i worked my first event this past weekend. and i must say -- i definitely need to work on drawing on eyeliner & putting lashes on other people. 


does anyone have any advice on how to make this process easier -- techniques? (besides practice!)


i felt bad for some of those girls....siiiigh._

 

That's just it...practice, practice and practice some more....I used my husband to practice lashes until I could do it in my sleep...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...he's such a good sport!


----------



## maxcat (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMisah* 
_ok so...i worked my first event this past weekend. and i must say -- i definitely need to work on drawing on eyeliner & putting lashes on other people. 


does anyone have any advice on how to make this process easier -- techniques? (besides practice!)


i felt bad for some of those girls....siiiigh._

 
Make sure you do a good job of trimming the lashes so the band fits the clients eye. I've come across ONE girl who didn't need them trimmed, and her lids were ginormous. Then, do it LIKE YOU MEAN IT. If this means using both hands, pulling back the lid, so be it. Also, if they've got flutter eyes, ask them to open their mouth. I don't know why but it stops their lids from going nuts.


----------



## OnaFyre (Sep 14, 2006)

More eyeliner tips, please! Thanks!


----------



## calbear (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohhhh I really gotta agree with MAXCAT on that line 'DO IT LIKE YOU MEAN IT!!' That is the reallest statement ever.  People will not make it easy for you so you have to do whatever you need to - direct them firmly where you need them (tilt ya head up, look left, look right, close, open -- whatever) so that you can get the best position possible for you.

I tend to have them close their eyes but I put my finger on the lid and pulll lid up so I can get right in there with the liner (just wipe off your finger of any oils and it shouldn't ruin any eye mu you did) and I go quick.  I do at some point have them open and look down and right so I can make sure I got the inner corner of their left eye (the one on my right side) and then have them do the opposite for the other eye.

As far as inner rim liner, I tell them to blink a couple of times before I start and then I just go quickly always keeping an eye on then to see if they are starting to water which is the bane of my existence.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 14, 2006)

Agree with Calbear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get my clients to blink before getting close to their eyes like that.


----------



## jeanna (Sep 14, 2006)

I find that a flat definer liner brush really helps make eyelining super quick and easy... since the brush is already stiff and straight, all you have to do is press & wiggle the brush along the lashline. 

As for lashes, I usually get the client to look down, then I anchor the center of the strip to where I need it to go, then I work from there to place the rest of the strip.

Good luck!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 14, 2006)

when doing a eyeliner were you want a winged effect most people think they have to angle their brush up to make it look like its pointing up but naturally when you open you eyes it will point up so draw the line straight comming out and the 2 eyes will look the same.

Im preety shure almost any MA has trouble with false eyelashes and liner i know i do. 
I remember the first 2 falsies i got i threw in the trash beacuse i was soo pissed off about how i couldnt get them on right! haha


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the advice ladies! I will definitely be trying out these tips when I go to work tomorrow


----------

